# ROM toolbox pro



## Steve.G (Sep 7, 2011)

So I own both ROM toolbox pro and root explorer, but I can't seem to uninstall the free ROM manager and root browser from my phone running liberty 3. I have used the regular uninstall method as well as deleting the apk from the system folder, and also using the app manager to uninstall within ROM toolbox and they still show back up every time I reboot. Any ideas?


----------



## YouthD (Sep 27, 2011)

try Zdbox?


----------



## Steve.G (Sep 7, 2011)

Thing is, I'm trying to remove apps. Don't want to have to add more. I'm sure the uninstall methods from zd and rom toolbox are similar and or the same.


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

Steve.G said:


> Thing is, I'm trying to remove apps. Don't want to have to add more. I'm sure the uninstall methods from zd and rom toolbox are similar and or the same.


Freeze them in rom toolbox pro


----------



## hrdcorejordan (Sep 27, 2011)

z28nck33 said:


> Freeze them in rom toolbox pro


Either method worked for me perfectly, just make sure to restart phone after and the apps will disappear in app drawer


----------



## Bobster22388 (Oct 8, 2011)

You could also just uninstall them using an app like Titantium Backup. They aren't a necessary for the phone to properly function.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

A little off-topic but related to Rom Toolbox....

Does anybody know what file(s) to delete to get rid of the previews in my gallery? I'm talking about for the icons - they have taken over my gallery.


----------



## Steve.G (Sep 7, 2011)

z28nck33 said:


> Freeze them in rom toolbox pro


This worked. Thank you.


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> A little off-topic but related to Rom Toolbox....
> 
> Does anybody know what file(s) to delete to get rid of the previews in my gallery? I'm talking about for the icons - they have taken over my gallery.


The easiest thing is to do is use root explorer to create a blank file named ".nomedia" and put it in the respective folder where the previews/thumbs are stored. This will keep them for faster loading but will stop them from showing up in the gallery. EDIT: Almost forgot to include just to copy the file and paste it whatever folders you need it to be in if there are multiple slices of the thumbs.

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------

